# Gentoo User Treffen Nürnberg.

## Cheffdau

Gibts sowas?

Und wenn nein besteht Bedarf?

Charly

----------

## operator

 *Cheffdau wrote:*   

> Gibts sowas?
> 
> Und wenn nein besteht Bedarf?
> 
> Charly

 

Bedarf hätte ich auch.

Gruß operator

----------

## Xylometer

Ja, wäre doch lustig   :Smile: 

----------

## Fibbs

Jo, Nürnberg wäre cool, ich bin selbst ab und an dort...

Also wäre es gut möglich, dass ich da auch mal auftauche.

Btw.: In Würzburg, meiner - nach München - am meisten besuchten Stadt gibts ja noch nichtmal ne richtige LUG... hat's denn hier außer beforegod keinen Würzburger Gentoo'ler?

Gruß,

Fibbs

----------

## Cheffdau

Kenne nur einen der in Würzburg studiert hat.

Wohnt jetzt allerdings in der Nähe von Ansbach. (Der ist im übrigen schuld drann das ich hier bin ...)

Da wir ja nun zu dritt, mit zumindest latentem interesse, sind, was wollen wir machen?

Nur treffen und mal beschnuppern oder gleich das Wirtshaus mit dem surren vieler Notebooklüfter erfreuen?

Charly

----------

## HCPawel

Treffen !?! - Ich bin dabei   :Wink: 

----------

## Cheffdau

Bin am Samstag sehr wahrscheinlich im Landbierparadies in der Sterzinger Straße (Sehr praktisch, für mich, weil gleich ums eck)

Werde dann mal fragen wie es Platzmäsig aussieht und welche TAge am besten passen.

Als vorläufigen TErmin peile ich mal die erste Woche im Dezember an.

Vorschläge und Wünsche bitte am besten per MAil, dann entlasten wir auch das Forum.

In ermangelung einer WLAN Karte kann ich allerdings nicht testen ob es dort einen access point in der Nähe gibt.

Charly

----------

## makii

Treffen in Nürnberg? 

*meld* Nicht ohne mich  :Smile: 

_DIESES_ Landbierparadies ist da unten südlich der Frankenstr., nich?

----------

## Cheffdau

Jepp, genau da isses.

U-BAhn Hasenbuck, Bus 65er Tirolerstraße.

Das schreib ich aber noch genauer wenns soweit ist.

----------

## Cheffdau

Kneipe geklärt.

Geht klar.

Mit Notebooks haben die auch kein Problem, nur weis ich nicht ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Habe keine Ahnung ob es dort nen greifbaren hotspot gibt.

Passt Euch der Termin in der ersten Dezember Woche am Mittwoch? Also der 01.12.2004 ab 19:30 Uhr?

Charly

----------

## makii

Hmm, Mittwochs geh ich öfters Sneaken, falls das aber platzt geht das bei mir klar. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass das platzt ist aber reativ hoch, da wir alle derzeit ziemlich viel in unseren Büros um die Ohren haben...

Eine oder zwei Wochen früher wären auch nicht schlimm. 1. Dezember ist ja noch verdammt lange hin  :Wink: 

Und da mein Laptop eh kaputt ist berührt mich die Hotspot Verfügbarkeit herzlich wenig...  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------

## HCPawel

Mittwoch passt super, die erste Dezemberwoche ist auch okay - eher wärs net so toll   :Embarassed: 

Mein Laptop ist zwar nicht kaputt, aber ich brauche auch nicht unbedingt einen Hotspot - wir können ja mal zur Abwechslung einfach miteinander reden  ...  :Twisted Evil: 

@makii -> sneaken bei dem wetter ist eh nicht so toll *fg*

----------

## kostja

 *Cheffdau wrote:*   

> Kenne nur einen der in Würzburg studiert hat.
> 
> Wohnt jetzt allerdings in der Nähe von Ansbach. (Der ist im übrigen schuld drann das ich hier bin ...)
> 
> Da wir ja nun zu dritt, mit zumindest latentem interesse, sind, was wollen wir machen?
> ...

 

Wer ist denn der Ansbacher?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## rail

nürnberg bin ich dabei

wo treffen wir uns denn nun?

----------

## makii

 *HCPawel wrote:*   

> <snip />
> 
> @makii -> sneaken bei dem wetter ist eh nicht so toll *fg*

 

Also bitte, grad schlechtes Wetter ist Sneak-Wetter!

Naja, das kann man ja auch mal ausfallen lassen... aber DU fährst!  :Razz: 

 *rail wrote:*   

> wo treffen wir uns denn nun?

 

Zitat Post von Cheffdau: "Landbierparadies in der Sterzinger Straße"

Ich kenne die Kneipe noch nicht, aber dass lässt sich ja ändern *g*

----------

## operator

um 19:30 Uhr in der Sterzinger Straße?

Freu mich auf Euch!   :Razz: 

operator

----------

## Cheffdau

Moin,

die Reservierung mache ich heute Abend persönlich im LBP Sterzingerstraße. Allerdings nicht für den Biergarten sondern im Lokal.

Anfahrtsbeschreibung tippe ich am WE zusammen und stelle Sie ann hier rein oder ins Web. Jenachdem was sich so ergibt.

Termin bleibt dann am:

Mittwoch, 01.12.2004, um 19:30 Uhr im Landbierparadies Sterzingerstraße. (Vormals die Tiroler Höhe, falls die noch jemand kennt)

CHarly

----------

## Cheffdau

Da isser wieder.

Die Reservierung im Landbierparadies ist erledigt.

Der TErmin ist also fixiert:

Mittwoch, 01.12.2004 ab 19:30 Uhr. (Eher geht nicht, da bin ich noch mit dem Hund unterwegs. Nein, den hab ich dann schon zu Hause abgegeben.)

Landbierparadies Sterzingerstraße in Nürnberg.

In der Nähe der ehemaligen Südkaserne in Nürnberg. Der KV (Kulturverein) ist auch gleich ums Eck.

Anfahrt per PKW, (Wer wirklich mit dem Auto fahren muß) Über den Ring, Frankenstraße ind ei Tiroler Straße.

Öffentliche:

U1 bis Nürnberg Hasenbuck.

Beim Verlassen des BAhnhofes bis zum Ende der Unterführung un dann nach rechts. Nach dem Aufstieg der Treppe der Ingolstädter Straße bis zur Insbrucker Straße, das heist immer den Gefälle folgen, und dort nach links. Der Isnbrucker bis zur Sterzinger Straße folgen und in diese rechts einbiegen.

Da wo das Schild mit dem MEnschem unter dem Bierfas hängt, ist das Wirtshaus.

Skizze und dergln demächst im Web. (Weis noch nicht wo)

Oder per mail.

Reserviert ist auf GUGN (Gentoo User Gruppe Nürnberg) und Hansl.

Wobei die nur mit GUGN was anfangen können.

Den mal prost, Charly

----------

## Gast

Ich bin zwar noch  neu hier, aber wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werd ich da auch mal vorbeischaun  :Smile:  Count me in!

Bis dann!

----------

## HCPawel

Na heu heu heu, 

da sind wir doch paar Leut - hätt ich nie gedacht   :Cool: 

Also dann, bis zum 1. Dezember   :Laughing: 

@makki - ja ich fahre   :Wink: 

----------

## Cheffdau

Wie versprochen, die Orientierungshilfe.

http://www.haumdaucher.de/

Schnell, einfach ohne java schnickschnack. *g*

Charly

----------

## ^jimmy^

Mittwoch ist sehr schlecht für mich. 

Ich hoffe das bald wir am Freitag oder Samstag abend treffen können.

Viele Grüsse!

^jimmy^

----------

## Cheffdau

... weil Freitag/samstag soweiso schon genügend läuft.

Deshalb Mittwoch.

----------

## Loki|muh

mal schaun, ob sich das einrichten lässt. Klingt gut.

----------

## makii

So, wie's aussieht werd ich wohl da sein ...

 *Cheffdau wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reserviert ist auf GUGN (Gentoo User Gruppe Nürnberg) und Hansl. 

 

GUGN? Also langsam... 

Ich denke Distributions-spezifische Usergruppen sind ein bisschen overkill, findet ihr nicht? Also ich fänd's praktisch wenn ich mal ne neue Distri ausprobieren will und kenn einen von ner LUG "die schonmal hatte".

Ausserdem gibt's in Nürnberg und Umgebung schon mehrere LUGs, wie zb. die Linux User Schwabach ( http://www.lusc.de ), da bin ich zum Bleistift morgen auf dem Stammtisch (allerdings halt in Schwabach). Das ganze findet in der Kneipe/Wirtschaft "Gartenlaube" in der Rittersbacher Str. 1 statt. Wer lustig ist und nicht warten will -> melden oder einfach hinkommen  :Very Happy: 

Und dann, nicht zu vergessen, die Allgemeine Linux Interessen Gruppe Nürnberg (ALIGN , http://www.align.de ). Die treffen sich auch irgendwie einmal im Monat, hat irgendwas mit Vollmond zu tun   :Wink: 

<edit>

Natürlich nicht zu vergessen die gaaanz frisch gebackene ERLUG, http://www.erlug.de, die erst seit ein paar Wochen e.V. ist. 

</edit>

Cheers,

  makii

----------

## HCPawel

Hi, ....

 *Quote:*   

> Ich denke Distributions-spezifische Usergruppen sind ein bisschen overkill, findet ihr nicht?

 

Nein find ich nicht, ein besonders Linux braucht auch eine besondere Linux User Group. Aber ich glaube, dass wir das persönlich diskutieren sollten. Es ist ja nicht einfach so eine neue LUG gegründet, da gehört ja auch Arbeit und Engagement dazu.

Aber die Idee find ich an sich ziemlich gut.   :Wink: 

----------

## Cheffdau

Jeden ersten Dienstag nach Vollmond im LBP in der Rotenburgerstraße.

Das ist jedoch für ein Termin an dem ich nie kann  :Sad: (( Sonst wär ich da nämlich schn des öffteren aufgetaucht.

Ob das ganze eine neue ug wird, keine Ahnung.

Und wer des Nürnberger Dialektes mächtig ist weis auch das guggn halt nur mal schaun bedeuted.

Die Aktionen der www.align.de kenn ich. Allerdings, ganz eigenützig gedacht, würd ich mich auch mal gerne mit anderen außerhlab meines Dunstkreise austauschen.

----------

## makii

 *Cheffdau wrote:*   

> Allerdings, ganz eigenützig gedacht, würd ich mich auch mal gerne mit anderen außerhlab meines Dunstkreise austauschen.

 

Das mein ich aber auch. Linux ist eben kein Monolithisches Betriebssystem, deshalb sollte man es auch nicht zu einem machen  :Smile: 

 *HCPawel wrote:*   

> Nein find ich nicht, ein besonders Linux braucht auch eine besondere Linux User Group. 

 

Man meint ja fast du hast den Heiligen Gral oder das Goldene Vlies gefunden ...*g* 

Ne konkurrierende, heterogene Systemlandschaft ist doch was feines, das solltest gerade du wissen  :Razz: 

ferddich.nu

   makii

----------

## HCPawel

 *Quote:*   

> Man meint ja fast du hast den Heiligen Gral oder das Goldene Vlies gefunden

 

Ich habe beides  :Shocked:  und das solltest gerade du wissen   :Laughing: 

----------

## blackwing

treffen hört sich gut an.

evtl ein erlanger da, der lust hat mich mitzunehmen?

----------

## frommi

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte nur mal Bescheid sagen das ich auch vorbeiguggn werde  :Wink: 

Vielleicht kann ich ja noch den einen oder anderen Kollegen überzeugen mitzukommen

Bis denne 

Michael

----------

## Cheffdau

Wenn ich so mitzähle komme ich auf, grob, 8 - 10 Leute.

Werd mal den Tisch ne Nummer größer nehmen wenn ich dirt aufschlage.

Charly

----------

## Heiner

Ich denke mal dass ich auch vorbeikommen werde. Also: n++

Heiner

----------

## Gast

Muss mich leider wieder abmelden.

Mein Schwarm hat vorgeschlagen ins Kino zu gehen (Bridget Jones, aber der Film ist eh zweitrangig *g*) und da sag ich natürlich nicht nein  :Wink: 

Viel Spaß, vielleicht klappts ein anderes mal!

----------

## Cheffdau

Na denn viel Spass im Lichspielhaus.

Ich geh dann mal los, bis gleich.

(Gugg mer mol wer alles kummd)

----------

## Gast

Wie war's denn jetzt so?

Der Film war mMn übrigens nicht so der Renner, aber der Abend war trotzdem sehr nett  :Smile: 

----------

## Cheffdau

Nur ganz kurz, mehr kommt dieses Wochenende. (Muss gleich weg ...)

Insgesamt über den Abend waren wir 9 Leute, wobei 2 erst später kamen.

Immer wieder erstaunlich wieviele ehemalige NAchbarn so auftauchen. *g*

Da es uns ganz gut gefiel, wird das ganze wiederholt.

Und zwar am 1 Mittwoch im Januar, das ist der 05.01.2005 am selben Ort. (Find ich sehr praktisch.)

Die Bilder sind auch da und kommen demnächst ins Netz, sovern keiner sein Veto einlegt.

Charly

----------

## Cheffdau

Das Jahr geht zu ende und der 05.01.2005 kommt näher.

Sieht man sich dort wieder?

Charly

----------

## frommi

Also ich bin wieder dabei.

Grüsse Michael

----------

## frommi

Hi Zusammen,

findet das am mittwoch jetzt statt oder nicht?

Grüsse Michael

----------

## Cheffdau

Jepp.

Am Mittwovh um 19:30 am selben Ort, Landbierparadies Sterzingerstraße in Nürnberg.

Charly

----------

## HCPawel

Also ich bin auch wieder dabei - cu there

----------

## Cheffdau

Mein Tippgeber ist heute auch dabei ...

----------

## Cheffdau

Zum letzten Treffen am 05.01.05

Ein paar waren wir wieder. Etwas weniger als beim ersten, schließlich waren ja auch noch Ferien.

Einige werden nächstes Wochenende in Erlangen aufschlagen, zu den dortigen Linuxtagen, um die Gentoo Fahne etwas zu stärken.

Da sich der erste Mittwoch im Monat als schlecht herrausgestellt hat, er kollodiert mit andern Treffen, wird der Termin auf den letzten Mittwoch im Monat verlegt.

Was zur Folge hat das wir uns schon am 26.01.2005 wieder treffen. (In der Hoffnung das Fasching da noch nicht zu stark durchschlägt ...)

Danach bleibt dann der letzte Mittwoch im Monat erstmal bestehen.

Charly

----------

## Cheffdau

26.01.2005

Der letzte Mittwoch im Jänner naht.

Ab 19:30 wieder im Landbierüparadies in der Sterzingerstraße.

Bis dann, Charly

----------

## HCPawel

Hi Leutz,

ich will mal hoffen, dass wir am Mittwoch paar mehr Leut werden. 

hmmm, *überleg* , ich hatte ja eigentlich gedacht, dass wir uns am Donnerstag treffen wollten - na ja, egal ... also bis dann

----------

## Cheffdau

Nabend,

waren eher ein paar weniger. (Nur ich.)

Donnerstag geht nicht weil da schon Termine liegen.

Schaung mer mal wie es im Februar wird.

Termin ist der Mittwoch, 23.02.2005, 19:30 Uhr im Landbierparadies Sterzingerstraße.

Was muss ich eigentlich tun das im GWN der TErmin bekannt gegeben wird?

Charly

----------

## Cheffdau

Der letzte Mittwochim Monat nähert sich wieder.

Am 23.02.05 ab 19:30 Uhr im Landbierparadies in der Sterzinger Straße.

Wer ist dabei?

Charly

----------

## Cheffdau

Morgen ist der 23.02.2005.

Ich bin da, wer noch?

Charly

----------

## AngelM

Oh man und ich kann schon wieder nicht....

Sorry aber des nächste mal klappt es bestimmt bei mir auch.

----------

## Cheffdau

Tja, das ist so die Frage ob es ein nächstes mal geben wird.

Da ich heute wieder allein war, und deshalb schon um 20:00 Uhr wieder weg bin, scheint es doch eher keinen Bedarf für ein Gentoo User Treffen in Nürnberg zu geben.

Charly

----------

## HCPawel

Sorry - Ich hab es voll vergessen  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cheffdau

Morgen wäre s theoretisch wieder so weit.

Da sich seit Februar jedoch nichts mehr getan hat, habe ich auch nichts reserviert.

Vieleicht klappts ja im April.

Charly

----------

## dertobi123

Macht rechtzeitig einen Termin fest, wir können dann eine Ankündigung auf gentoo.de setzen.

----------

## Cheffdau

Der Termin ist jeweils der letzte Mittwoch im Monat.

Wenn sich was ergibt, kann ich Euch informieren.

CHarly

----------

## Cheffdau

Wie siehts aus mit Ende Mai mal wieder ein Treffen?

Das wäre der 25.05.05. Idealerweise ist am Tag darauf Fronleichnam also Feiertag.

Charly

----------

## snIP3r

hi zusammen!

findet n treffen in nuernberg noch statt?? ich komme aus altdorf und wenns zeitlich moeglich ist, waere ich dabei!

gruss

snIP3r

----------

## Cheffdau

Hi,

wie Du schon gemerkt hast, nein.

Es gibt in Nürnberg und Umgebung einfach zu viele Linuxgruppen und -treffen.

Da die meisten nicht nur unter Gentoo arbeiten, so auch ich, ist ein reines Gentootreffen anscheinend nicht interessant.

Wobei es mich schon reizen würde wiedermal Gleichgesinnte zu treffen.

Charly

----------

